# Rare disease - cat destroying own ears :(



## MagicMelon (19 March 2017)

My vet has told me one of my Bengals has a very rare condition whereby her body is basically killing off her own ears and nothing can be done. She got diagnosed about a year ago (after vets thought it was mites etc. that were causing her to rub them). She never touches them, doesnt seem bothered by them at all. Yet the tips have now thickened to the point they are now folding over. One ear is still getting worse (about 1/4 of it is thickened) while the other one seems to have stopped (at the moment). The vet says I literally cannot do anything and her body will continue to make them get a bit scabby and thicken until they're like that right down to the bases whereupon we either leave her like that with flappy ears or if they annoy her then they'll have to come off  

Has anyone got any experience of this and anything at all I can try? Ive tried putting things on her ears like turmeric golden paste but because so many people have looked at her ears now, she really hates me putting anything on them (shes not a cat you can really mess with). I hoped there might be something palatable that I could try feeding her? Can I try feeding her golden paste for example (no idea how!)?  There must be something I can do!


----------



## rara007 (19 March 2017)

I have no idea what that disease may be tbh! Would steroids help?


----------



## SusieT (19 March 2017)

Have they been biopsied? Cats get cancer of the ears that sounds similar. I'd get a second opinon.


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 March 2017)

Have you joined the Turmeric user group? You can search the files on fb and read all the case histories of various animals. We have a rat with a tumour currently on it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 March 2017)

SusieT said:



			Have they been biopsied? Cats get cancer of the ears that sounds similar. I'd get a second opinon.
		
Click to expand...

yes, local farmer has a cat with no ears-cat had cancer and Glasgow Vets School removed them years ago-he's now 12 and still going strong.


----------



## lizziebell (20 March 2017)

Can't advise on your cats condition, however we have 2 rescue cats who've both had ear hematoma's resulting in deformed scrunched up ear flaps. They don't cause any issues but are unsightly.  Personally the health of my cats are more important than what they look like.

I really wouldn't be putting anything on them without the vets consent. The ear flaps are very sensitive and there's also the risk of things getting into the ear canal which can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## MagicMelon (7 April 2017)

Thanks all, yes she had a biopsy and it was clear of cancer etc. it was sent to a specialist who said it was this rare disease.  The vets haven't suggested doing anything as apparently the specialist said nothing can be done hence I thought Id try my own thing as it cant make the situation worse I dont think. Ive just bought her a Bioflow collar to see if that does anything (Im on the fence as to if these things even work but I figure its worth a go as not many options to try!).


----------

